# incontornável



## vickysad

Alô familia!

Tudo bem? 

Me puede decir alguien qué significa "incontornável" en la siguiente frase:

Os pressupostos em que vai assentar o Troféu Diana’2007 são precisamente os mesmos que guindaram a iniciativa a um sucesso incontornável há quase duas décadas
 
 
Los presupuestos con los que va a contar el Trofeo Diana 2007 son precisamente los mismos que hicieron que esta iniciativa tuviese un éxito incontornável hace casi dos décadas
 
Muchas gracias.
Vicky


----------



## jazyk

Pareceu-me novo esse uso de incontornável nesse contexto, e, como era de se esperar, recorri ao famoso dicionário.  Um dos significados de incontornável que dá é _que se tem de enfrentar_.  Talvez seja esse.  De qualquer forma, é-me muito estranha essa construção. Vejamos se os demais têm uma resposta mais adequada.


----------



## vickysad

Gracias.

No meu dicionário nem aparece.


----------



## Outsider

"Êxito incontornável" parece-me má adjectivação. Enfim, suponho que querem dizer que foi um grande êxito.


----------



## Alentugano

O termo "incontornável" nesta frase remete para algo que já não passa desapercebido, que goza de notoriedade no panorama local ou nacional. É, inclusivamente, um uso (ou "mania") veiculado por alguns meios de comunicação em Portugal. Acho-o desajustado e desnecessário.


----------



## jazyk

Gosto da sugestão do Outsider.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Poderia ser "incontestável" ? (meio forçado, talvez)

con.tor.nar
Tr. dir. 1. Andar em volta de.
Por esta definição, incontornável poderia dar a idéia de algo que não se poderia dar voltas, ou seja, straight, direto, sem sombra de dúvidas. Na sentença dada, seria um sucesso certo, conforme (tal qual) ocorreu com o Troféu Diana/2007.
Não existiria "incontornable" em espanhol ?


----------



## Outsider

O problema é que a palavra "incontornável" não faz assim muito sentido neste contexto. Onde já se ouviu falar em contornar um êxito? O que é que isso poderia querer dizer? 
Que o êxito é inevitável, talvez? Mas não será um bocado irrealista os organizadores do Troféu Diana fazerem tal afirmação?


----------



## Outsider

Bom... agora que já barafustei um bocado contra esta adjectivação, pensei um pouco mais, e acho que o que as pessoas que escreveram isso queriam dizer é que o troféu que organizam tem sido um êxito, ao ponto de já ser um evento "incontornável", a que "toda a gente" vai assistir.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Não existiria "incontornable" em espanhol ?


Repito a pergunta.... se alguém souber, fico grato.


----------



## Outsider

É curioso, o dicionário da RAE não tem nem "incontornable" nem "contornable"... E no entanto era de esperar que existissem ambas as palavras! 
Experimente perguntar num dos fóruns de língua espanhola.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider,
Você escreveu duas vezes a mesma palavra "incontornable" como se estivesse escrevendo duas diferentes. Será que você quis se referir a "contornable" também ? 
Retiro a pergunta. Vejo que você já editou.


----------



## araceli

Olá:

Poderia ser _incontrastable_ em espanhol... embora tenho dúvidas.

Ver aqui o que diz a RAE:

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=incontrastable

Até


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gracias Araceli. Eu acabei colocando esta palavra no fórum solo espanhol. Lá eu expliquei que o contexto seria:
Tenho um problemão incontornável, mas tenho que resolvê-lo. Ou seja, não há como contorná-lo, pois ele sempre aparecerá para mim. Tenho que enfrentá-lo.
A definição que você sugeriu não dá bem este sentido. O pessoal do fórum espanhol me sugeriu outra palavra: ineludible ou também insoslayable.


----------



## vickysad

OK!
Muito obrigada a todos.
Ricardo, neste caso eu acredito que "ineludible" nao é muito apropriado porque "éxito ineludible" nao tem muito sentido. Acho que tem mais a ver com "éxito inigualable".

De novo, muito obrigada!


----------



## Outsider

Aqui está o tópico do Ricardo no outro fórum.


----------



## Lusitania

incontornável neste contexto não seria qualquer coisa que não se pode contestar/negar? Eu entenderia assim.

Mas não sei como se diria mais correctamente em espanhol.


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania, foi isso que eu entendi também, só que a palavra "incontornável" não tem, normalmente, esse sentido. Em minha opinião, usá-la assim é um abuso de linguagem um bocado desajeitado.


----------



## Lusitania

Pois é. É comum essa péssima adjectivação no português. 
Recordo-me de uma altura que se escrevia "inolvidável" por tudo e por nada e em contextos em que não batia nada certo. Infelizmente é frequente.


----------



## araceli

Olá a todos: 

Ricardo:
Poder ser _insolayable_, como alguém já disse, isto é, um problemao que nao o deixa em paz, que está sempre aí pra molestar/danar à gente...
Mas o texto que começou a consulta fala dum sucesso...

Até

(sumiram os acentos nasais)


----------



## Tomby

Esta palavra, incontornável, não tem equivalente em espanhol. Em geral quer dizer "um grande sucesso" ou como disse um colega nosso "que goza de notoriedade" pois o verbo "guindar" quase o indica, segundo o meu parecer. Porém, penso que a frase é um pouco confusa para mim. 
Resumindo, eu traduziria "*um sucesso incontornável*" para espanhol "_*un éxito inevitable*_". 

P.S. 1- Cara Vikysad: Que significa para si "pressupostos" em espanhol? Com licença, há tendência a confundir este _falso amigo_ com "orçamento". 
P.S. 2- Caro Ricardo: "incontornável" em espanhol é "fuera de contorno".

Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Lusitania

Eu ia mais pelo flanco de ser um "sucesso indiscutível" ou um termo parecido. Parece-me que o contexto o sugere. Incontornável é algo a que não podemos ultrapassar, aqui no sentido de incontestável.

Um abraço e bom fim-de-semana


----------



## moura

Partilho da opinião da Lusitana. Na frase o sentido parece ser  o de um "sucesso irrefutável, indiscutível" de que ninguém pode duvidar que tenha acontecido.


----------



## vickysad

Boa noite pessoal!

Em primeiro lugar, muito obrigada pela ajuda.

Estou com Lusitania e decidi que "éxito inigualable" era perfeito para o texto.

*Tombatossals: é certo que há tendência a confundir o termo "pressuposto" com "orçamento". No espanhol o termo "presupuesto" é utilizado com os dois significados. Por exemplo, Você pode pedir um "presupuesto" (orçamento) para a prestaçao de um serviço, e também pode dispor de um "presupuesto" (budget) para o pago de esse serviço.  *

*Espero ter me explicado claramente.*

*Aquele abraço!*
*Vicky*


----------



## Tomby

Vicky, apenas uma mínima anotação: 
"presupuesto" (orçamento) = "presupuesto" (budget). 
"presupuesto" = conjectura, pressuposto ou suposição. 
Boa noite!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Caro Tombatossals,
Existe realmente o termo "presupuesto" em espanhol com sentido de "pressuposto" do Português ?  (suposição ?)
Para mim, presupuesto em espanhol tinha apenas o significado de orçamento (budget) ....


----------



## Tomby

Muito bom dia Ricardo! 
Além do exposto no D.R.A.E. nos vocábulos “_presuponer_” e do seu participio passado irregular “_presupuesto_”, o Dicionário Geral “Español-Portugués” VOX (© Porto Editora) de Julio Martínez Almoyna, diz: 


> *Presupuesto (ta)*: _p. p. irreg._ de _presuponer_; _adj_. Pressuposto; _s. m._ Motivo, causa ou pretexto; suposição; orçamento.


Caro Ricardo, aqui acabo os meus comentários sobre este tema porque já me produz tédio.  
Um feliz Domingo para si!


----------



## jazyk

Não gosto deste termo: incontornável, prefiro ineludível.  Aliás, umas semanas atrás ouvi espetaculosidade, que me chocou muito, mas vejo que está dicionarizado.  Mas isso não me obriga a usá-lo, graças a Deus.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Hola de nuevo Amigos!

Me encuentro con este hilo cuando andaba buscando el significado del curioso termino, a propósito del siguiente texto que desarrolla un titular del DN: 

........¨A resposta que, todavia, por cá parece difícil de delinear, é para o FT clara: papel higiénico preto e sapatos reais. As escolhas, pouco óbvias para o comum dos portugueses, é para o diário britânico algo_* incontornável *_para o resto do mundo¨.

Lo aporto aquí por parecerme igual de confuso, o si se quiere rebuscado. En lo que respecta al castellano, podría equivaler a algo que no tiene contorno, forma, figura definida, etc.; o que si la tiene, es imposible definir, es decir, describir con palabras. En últimas, algo* inefable*.

Tal vez aqui se trata de un uso que se volvió habitual en el lenguaje periodístico para destacar algo con excesiva licencia en la redacción, rayana en el sin sentido, por demás común en la prensa deportiva. Será.......?

Espero haber aportado positivamente.

Saludo


----------



## Alentugano

Alentugano said:


> O termo "incontornável" nesta frase remete para algo que já não passa desapercebido, que goza de notoriedade no panorama local ou nacional. É, inclusivamente, um uso (ou "mania") veiculado por alguns meios de comunicação em Portugal. Acho-o desajustado e desnecessário.


Não costumo alterar os meus posts, especialmente passado tanto tempo, mas devo acrescentar que quando digo que incontornável é desnecessário de desajustado, refiro-me especificamente ao exemplo em questão. Incontornável pode fazer mais sentido em outros contextos, é claro. Não sei se é impressão minha, mas já se usou mais. Houve uma altura em que parecia que quase tudo era incontornável(em Portugal, of course)!


----------

